# W1NNY'S return to bulk to blow them away at NABBA 2013



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all again. Most of you may have seen that I was ready for competing this sunday in the NABBA north west and also know that I got an abscess on my nutty cheek from winstrol and had to be opperated on and pull out. Needless to say I was GUTTED!! To the point of crying (*** yes haha). Anyway... This has only ignited the fuel to come back bigger and better for. Next year and blow everyone away and walk away with that trophy!! Thought of start a new log and hope you all follow my progress as I pack on the pounds ready to diet end of February through till may!! Hope to see some people subbing and woe be greatful on any extra advice off you all


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Good luck with this. Would have been good to have seen you at the Brit


----------



## JCE (Apr 17, 2012)

Are you still going to watch the Nabba NW this week? Would be grest to say hello to you, you can do it mate! What's your gameplan?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

I'll be following this as I did the last mate gd luck


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

AaronHudson said:


> Good luck with this. Would have been good to have seen you at the Brit


Thank you. I would have loved to have make the Britain!! Devostated!!


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

W1NNY said:


> Thank you. I would have loved to have make the Britain!! Devostated!!


Think you'd have been in the first timers with me?


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

JCE said:


> Are you still going to watch the Nabba NW this week? Would be grest to say hello to you, you can do it mate! What's your gameplan?


I'm in two minds if I'm honest. I would love to see what I would have been up against but I don't know whether it will upset me too much if I'm honest?! Would you go if you were in my position??


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Fleg said:


> I'll be following this as I did the last mate gd luck


Hello again mate


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

AaronHudson said:


> Think you'd have been in the first timers with me?


Yes that's what I was entered in for the north west pal


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your abscess mate, that must have been soul destroying not to being able to enter last minute.

Good luck with the mass gaining! Will be following! You putting pics up?


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

W1NNY said:


> I'm in two minds if I'm honest. I would love to see what I would have been up against but I don't know whether it will upset me too much if I'm honest?! Would you go if you were in my position??


I would yeah. You'll know in your own mind how you'd have done


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Think I'll go yeah. See what I can expect from next year maybe?! And yes I'll be putting pics up next week of what I am now and on a monthly basis I will oust more up. In off to the gym now. Speak to you all later


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Yesterday's shoulder session:

Reps = failure

DB press:

Warm up 2x 15 reps on 20kg

27.5kg for reps

35kg for reps

40kg for reps

42.5 kg for reps

Behind head barbell press:

40kg for reps

60kg for reps

80kg for reps

90kg for reps

Side delt raises: Drop sets

20kg x10 > 15kg x10 > 10kg x10 > 5kg for reps

(repeated this 4 times)

Front delt raises: Cable drop sets

Full stack x10 > 3/4 stack x10 > half stack x10 > 1/4 stack x10

(repeated 4 times)

Rear delt DB raises:

10kg for reps

12.5kg for reps

15kg for reps

15kg for reps

Shrug machine:

80kg for reps

120kg for reps

140kg for reps

150kg for reps

DB shrugs:

50kg for reps

50kg for reps

55kg for reps

55kg for reps

Finished off with light an workout.

I was pretty pleased with yesterday's session to be honest. Not my strongest session ever but the intensity was pretty high. Found it hard to get back into the that state of mind were I wanna train as hard as I can since the abscess, but yesterday was decent!! Arms today. Will post up later.

Any thoughts on improving my shoulder session feel free to criticise


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

ARMS:

BICEPS: light cable warm up

Preacher EZ bar curl;

25kg failure

35kg x10

40kg x8

40kg x8

DB curl;

15kg DB's failure

22.5kg DB's failure

25kg DB's failure

25kg DB's failure

21's EZ Bar;

25kg x4 sets

Concentration hammer curls;

15kg failure x4 sets

TRICEPS: light cable pull down warm up

Cable pull down (bar);

30kg x10

40kg x10

45kg x10

50kg x10

Rope pull down;

30kg failure x4 sets

Finish on 3 sets of dips to failure and straight to close grip push ups one set to failure.

Arms were really pumped off this and u used gaspari super pump max just one scoop and it was a great help. Wanted to go on and on.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Jumped on the scales today... I was 14.12 ready for comp 3 weeks ago. Now I'm 16.3.

I love eating calories again 

Another 2 months and back on cycle!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

When you say failure / reps am i right in thinking even warm up sets you go to failure, then up weight and go to failure again, etc etc ?


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Ben_Dover said:


> When you say failure / reps am i right in thinking even warm up sets you go to failure, then up weight and go to failure again, etc etc ?


Warm up sets not to failure no mate. Just till you can feel the blood entering the muscle (just as the burn starts) but everything else yes to total failure. Reps means the same yeah buddy


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh right I get ya, did wonder if you were doing 30 odd reps to failure on warm up weights haha !


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Ben_Dover said:


> Oh right I get ya, did wonder if you were doing 30 odd reps to failure on warm up weights haha !


Haha no mate matey. Just till you feel looser and slight burn so the blood is shunted to the working muscles


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

UPDATE!!

Shoulders today. Heavy session!!

Warm up on machine press

Military press:

40kg x10

60kg x10

70kg x10

80kg x6

Machine press:

Full stack to failure (4 sets)

Front raises:

15kg barbell weight x15

20kg barbell weight x10

25kg barbell weight x10

25kg barbell weight x8

Side lateral DB raises:

20kg x10

22.5 kg x10

25kg x8

25kg x8

Rear delt cable pulls:

Full stack/half stack/quarter stack drop sets to failure every time (4 sets)

Rear delt DB raises:

12.5 x10

15kg x10

15kg x10

17.5kg x6

Shrug machine:

60kg per side x10

70kg per side x10

75kg per side x10

80kg per side x10

DB shrugs (hold for 3 seconds each rep)

50kg x6

55kg x6

60kg x6

After this session I was spent!! My body still doesn't feel fully recovered from the operation but I'm managing to grind through and im feeling the benefits. Finish on arms tomorrow night after my first shift back at work. Gutted about not being able to fully blast my legs!! Few weeks and I'll get back to it!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi mate good luck with this

Just reading through you can press more behind neck than millitary? Thats some going:thumbup1:


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Hi mate good luck with this
> 
> Just reading through you can press more behind neck than millitary? Thats some going:thumbup1:


Cheers mate. Yeah my lower back gives in first on military!! Always been strong on my shoulders.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Right!!! Time to start back on cycle!! I'm finishing off this week then come Monday in jumping on the test 400. Black cat labs. 800mg per week with 300 mg deca and 50mg p/d dbol.

Since coming off diet I have gone back up to 17 stone and still decent condition. Been training really really well. Time to start getting massive again!! Keep you all updated on my progress better from now on people.

Your looking at the next mr Britain  haha


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

You'll definitely pack on some mass with that! I just ordered my test and deca yesterday!


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Last night... LEGS

warm up on half stack leg extensions x2

SQUATS

100kg x10, 120kg x10, 140kg x8, 160kg x6

SINGLE LEG PRESS

220kg x8, 240kg x8, 260kg x6

One set of full stack leg extension to failure.

STIFF LEG DEADS

60kg x10, 80kg x10, 80kg x10

LYING LEG CURLS

45kg x10, 50kg x10, 55kg x10, 55kg x10

I finished off with a good hard stretch of the legs. My legs were shot after that. Feeling it today. Dreading the next few days in work walking round the golden square mall 12 hours a day.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

subbed, what is your diet gonna be? have you started it yet or are you still less strict after operation?


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Scottswald said:


> subbed, what is your diet gonna be? have you started it yet or are you still less strict after operation?


A lot less strict at the minute mate. still my porridge in the morning then still got my quality meats in and good carbs from jackets. But not weighing anything and I'll have binges at the weekend. Cheers for subbing pal.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

no bother mate, what sort of macros per day are you going for once into the diet?


----------



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey good luck with this mate , u look a beast already !

Your shoulder workout is well impressive , one of the few things I need to work on, do u do any sort of cardio on bulk ?


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Scottswald said:


> no bother mate, what sort of macros per day are you going for once into the diet?


To be honest with you mate I really don't count all that that much. Just that when on diet my calorie intake is roughly just under 2000.

My diet will be:

Meal 1 - 3oz porridge with water, 5oz banana, whey protein shake, 5 fluid oz pineapple juice

Meal 2 - 6oz chicken, 5oz baked potato, broccoli, 5oz apple

Meal 3 - same as meal 2 but minus the apple

Meal 4 - reflex progen, handful of almonds

Meal 5 - same as meal 3

Meal 6 - post workout shake

Meal 7 - same as meal 4

Meal 8 (before bed) - 3oz porridge, whey protein shake

This will carry on for 6 weeks then the last 6 weeks the baked potato will be replaced with 5oz sweet potato.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

gazh said:


> Hey good luck with this mate , u look a beast already !
> 
> Your shoulder workout is well impressive , one of the few things I need to work on, do u do any sort of cardio on bulk ?


Thanks mate!!

No mate the only cardio I get when bulking is when I have wrestle someone out the club when in work!! Apart from that, none at all.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Not posted in a while. How is everyone?? Just thought I'd take a current pic of my bulking so far. Current weight... 17.8 stone. Let me know what you think....


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Looking hyooge mate! Well in.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Cheers fellas. I'm pretty happy with progress. Hopefully can keep going


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

How's the wheels


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

You big bast, looking juicey. How tall are you mate?


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Fleg said:


> How's the wheels


I'll get some pics up tomorrow. I'm happy with them but could be better due to only started training them again 3 weeks ago because of my operation


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Natty.Solider said:


> You big bast, looking juicey. How tall are you mate?


I'm 5 foot 11 mate


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

W1NNY said:


> I'll get some pics up tomorrow. I'm happy with them but could be better due to only started training them again 3 weeks ago because of my operation


Cool was just wondering as knew you couldn't train them! Wondered where you disappeared to!


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Haha. Was on a downer since the op and felt poo do didn't feel like posting. Felt embarressed if I'm honest haha


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

TheBob said:


> What you get done


I got an abscess from winstrol mate. It was a really bad one. Started to infect my blood and everything


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Very lucky but day before comp


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Updates on my bulk so far... I'm currently weighing in at 18.9 stone. The 19stone bench mark is looking very likely now.







Managed to get 225kg deaf lift out for 6 reps last night in the gym and rowing the 70kg dumbells now so very pleased with my progress.


----------



## nibbler07 (Aug 2, 2012)

hi w1nny seriously can you post up your diet mate and is it lean gains you packed on , and are you on f/b . oh and im trying your shoulder training tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

nibbler07 said:


> hi w1nny seriously can you post up your diet mate and is it lean gains you packed on , and are you on f/b . oh and im trying your shoulder training tomorrow :thumb:


I don't use Facebook no mate. My gains are relatively lean yes. If you look at my profile picture thats me when I was dieting for comp mate. And the current pictures are bulking from then buddy. That was back in may and those pictures are the other day.

What diet do you want? Bulking or cutting??


----------



## nibbler07 (Aug 2, 2012)

i defo want to bulk im just over the 15stone barrier now and im pretty lean, seen your pics mate WOW very impressive that is my goal to look more like your bulk pics than comp . im around about a month into a test400 cycle 1mil every 4th day and was gonna maybe get some sus or deca to mix with it some time soon . im pretty much a novice to the steds too.. i do eat like a b***ard but must have mega fast metabolism cause my weight gains are pretty slow.. any advice would be great


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

nibbler07 said:


> i defo want to bulk im just over the 15stone barrier now and im pretty lean, seen your pics mate WOW very impressive that is my goal to look more like your bulk pics than comp . im around about a month into a test400 cycle 1mil every 4th day and was gonna maybe get some sus or deca to mix with it some time soon . im pretty much a novice to the steds too.. i do eat like a b***ard but must have mega fast metabolism cause my weight gains are pretty slow.. any advice would be great


Thanks for the comments mate.

To be perfectly honest with you I eat whatever I want (within reason) when bulking up. Your like me and have a stupidly fast metabolism. Best thing to do number 1 is


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry mats pressed send by accident.....

Number 1 get a good weight gainer. (critical mass) then make sure your eating a good high calorie meal every 2 n half hours. Don't bother lowering carbs at end of day. Keep them high and frequent. If your training hard enough you won't put that much fat on it will just be bulk if you get me??

If you want a maccies... Go get one!! Just get it down you!! Too many people watch what they eat too much and then complain they can't put weight on. To put serious muscle on you need to put some excess weight on to fuel the sessions and the growth!! Don't be afraid get some fat in you!! Then when it comes to dieting you will see the quality muscle that is left behind. I was 15 stone cut up!!


----------



## nibbler07 (Aug 2, 2012)

nice one pal, im eating as we speak. can you recommend a good weight gainer , or do i just look for the one with most calories in it ? oh and omg just left the gym after doing your shoulder session holy crap i was totally blown out and pumped like a mudda ****a . im looking forward to you posting more of your training regime's ...


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Best weight gain mate is applied nutrition critical mass in my eyes. Works a treat and not too thick


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Last night was leg day!!

Now I've started to increase carbs the day before and on the morning of leg days because I need to really work on them as I couldn't train them for 6 weeks after my op.

SQUATS

warm up on 1 plate a side for 2 sets

3 plates per side to fail

4 plates a side to fail

4.5 plates to fail (got 4 reps)

Each rep is aimed at getting my bum around a couple of inch above the floor before I power back up for the rep.

FRONT SQUAT (half rep to focus on tear drop)

2 plate per side to failure (repeat this 4 times)

Finish quads on 2 sets of full stack of leg extension to failure

STIFF LEG DEADS

just 1 plate a side to failure for 4 sets

LYING LEG CURLS

4 sets of full stack to failure

That's it for my leg session. Today I'm in pure pain!! I like to keep it simple as I'm on my legs all day and night with both my jobs and I always find the basics are best!

Make sure a full stretch is done after training and chuck in those calories!!


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Current measurements...

18 and half inch arms and 51 inch chest


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh sorry forgot.... 34 inch waist


----------

